# Fuel line needed CJ7



## Allen173 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm looking for a fuel line that goes from the fuel pump to the carb on a 1980 CJ7 Jeep. This is a 4 cylinder AMC motor. I've looked at all of the places that sell Jeep parts, but I'm unable to find anyone who sells this line for the 4 cylinder motor. Used part would be fine.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Can you post a picture or 2?


----------



## RacerX996 (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't think you'll find a pre-made direct-fit fuel line for that Jeep. More than likely you'll need to buy a straight section of aluminum fuel line with fittings at your local auto parts store and bend it yourself with a tubing bender. As I recall that Jeep has a 5/16" line, but I can't remember the fuel pump fitting size though I think it 5/16 flare fitting.


----------



## Allen173 (Mar 2, 2011)

You're right, there is nobody selling them. I went to the auto parts store and had to buy steel brake lines. Same fittings and 5/16". I first tried to bend one with my tube bender, but that made it kink. I bent the next one using a box end 9/16" wrench. It was big enough to pass the fitting through. Screwed that up when I realized I wouldn't be able to put the alternator back on. So, my next attempt will be using two brake lines. One from the carb and the other from the fuel line. Then I'll meet the two of them up with a coupling. Thanks for the help. I got the frame back from the sand blaster and need to work on that. I won't be able to work on the engine for a long time. I'm doing a complete rebuild on the Jeep.


----------



## Allen173 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ugh! Not from the "fuel line" but from the fuel pump.


----------



## RacerX996 (Apr 23, 2011)

You may also try putting it together with some Russell or Aeroquip fittings. They have the fuel pump fittings in both -8 and -6 size line (-8 being equal to 3/8" hard line and -6 is 5/16"). A couple feet of braided stainless hose would be easy and look great. Your local speed shop should be able to set you up pretty easily and it's not expensive.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Jeeps, Making your own parts is a good idea for an 80, mine is a 01 with a 2.5 (4 banger) and I make a lot of my own parts.
But also ya might want to try the Wrangler Forum, they are pretty good over there about Jeeps both new and old, and probably know exactly where to get parts for yours, I know places like quadrateck probably don't carry carry it, cause most Jeepers just make their own


----------

